# Amazon Hörproben

## Newprogger

Hallo,

schon seit langer Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Hörproben auf amazon.de nicht abspielen kann. Ich benutze das mplayerplug-in und beim starten der Dateien höre ich nichts, obwohl die Meldung "Playing ..." erscheint. Manchmal gibt das Plugin auch einfach "Stopped" aus. Der RealPlayer 10 gibt etwas von wegen veralteter Codec aus. Ausserdem funktioniert der RealPlayer bei mir gar nicht, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich den Audio Treiber auf ALSA umstelle.

Zurück zu MPlayer: Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass seit dem RP 10 die alten Codecs nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Die Methode mit ddnet.so (oder so ähnlich) kann ich nicht ausprobieren, da es die RPM auf der Seite nicht mehr gibt. Über Google finde ich die Datei auch nicht und auf der MPlayer seite gibt es die codecs nicht (auch im essential paket sind sie nicht drin).

Auch habe ich gelesen, dass man live.com installiert haben muss. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich herausgefunden, dass live.com aufgekauft worden ist und nun live555.com heißt. ich habe es installiert (mit emerge live), aber es geht immer noch nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Wartest du auch lange genug? Es kann manchmal ziemlich lange dauern, bis der mplayer seinen Puffer aufgefüllt hat.

Mit folgender Software funktioniert es bei mir einigermaßen, bei den Streams von http://www.tagesschau.de fehlt allerdings der Ton:

```
stefan@mrsteven-mobil ~ $ emerge -pv mplayer mplayerplug-in

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X alsa arts cdparanoia dvd dvdread encode gif gtk jpeg live mad opengl png real samba sdl sse sse2 truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aac -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal -oss -rtc -speex -svga -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.25  USE="gtk -gecko-sdk" 204 kB

Total size of downloads: 204 kB

```

Meine /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf enthält eigentlich nichts besonders:

```
vo=xv,x11

ao=alsa
```

Und hier noch die /etc/mplayer.conf:

```
vo=xv

#fs=yes

#monitoraspect=16:10

ao=alsa

slang = de

alang = de
```

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass WMA und die RealPlayer-Fomate den Tod verdienen?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Newprogger

Es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Mplayer sagt immer Stopped.

Du hast win32codecs nicht aktiviert, braucht man die nicht? Auch hast du nicht gecko-sdk beim Plugin ....

Hast du vielleicht irgendein anderes Programm installiert, was man dafür braucht?

----------

## mrsteven

 *Newprogger wrote:*   

> Du hast win32codecs nicht aktiviert, braucht man die nicht?

 

Ich habe sie noch nicht vermisst...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Auch hast du nicht gecko-sdk beim Plugin ....

 

Na ja, mich hat es gestört, dass mein System zum Kompilieren von gecko-sdk fast genau so lang braucht wie für mozilla-firefox. Wenn das Flag nicht gesetzt ist, werden halt die Bibliotheken und Header der gerade installierten Firefox-Version beim Kompilieren des Plugins verwendet. Daran dürfte es aber nicht liegen.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du vielleicht irgendein anderes Programm installiert, was man dafür braucht?

 

Nicht dass ich wüsste... Na ja, ich weiß nur, dass mein Mplayer auch lange keine Real-Formate abspielen konnte, bis es dann nach irgendeinem Update auf einmal ging. Da fällt mir ein: Bist du dir sicher, dass du Version 3.25 des Plugins verwendest? Ich glaube, die älteren Versionen haben bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.

Noch was: Du könntest auch versuchen, die Verknüpfung der Amazon-Seite auf deiner Platte zu speichern. Danach probierst du folgendes:

```
mplayer $(head -n 1 foo.rm)
```

So kannst du prüfen, ob der Mplayer überhaupt mit Real-Formaten klarkommt und eventuell den Fehler auf das Plugin eingrenzen.

----------

## mr_elch

Das Problem mit den Amazon-Hörproben ist im Ubuntu-Wiki [1] schön erklärt:

Beim Internethändler Amazon {de} kann man sich von vielen CDs Musikbeispiele anhören. Amazon verwendet dazu allerdings einen veralteten Codec, den Real Networks mit dem neuen RealPlayer 10 nicht mehr unterstützt. Dies wird auch nach der Installation von RealPlayer bei dem Versuch ein Amazon Musikbeispiel anzuhören, angezeigt.

Abhilfe schafft die Installation der w32codecs. Dazu gibt es hier eine Anleitung.

Die Codecs finden sich nun im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/win32. Von dort müssen die beiden Dateien dnet.so.6.0 und ddnt.so.6.0 in das Codec-Verzeichnis des RealPlayers kopiert werden. Im Normalfall also nach /usr/local/RealPlayer/codecs. 

[1] http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RealPlayer#head-fab2a4abc956dd2067a0bb428fbbebca17acb91b

Unter Gentoo hab ich es allerdings noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht kann Dir jemand anderes da mehr dazu sagen.

----------

## Newprogger

ich habe einfach mal den amazon link mit mplayer in der Konsole geöffnet und heraus kam:

```

...

Fülle Zwischenpuffer:  0.07% (218 Bytes)

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

Plugin gefunden: libmpg123.so (MPEG Layer 1/2/3 Player 1.2.10).

Plugin gefunden: libmikmod.so (MikMod Player 1.2.10).

Plugin gefunden: libvorbis.so (Ogg Vorbis Player 1.2.10).

Plugin gefunden: libxmmsmad.so (MAD MPEG Decoder plugin 0.8).

Waiting for the XMMS plugin to start playback of 'http://www.amazon.de/gp/music/clipserve/B000FOQHDK001001/1/ref=mu_sam_ra001_001/028-8998265-5504547'...

Plugin geschlossen: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmmsmad.so.

Plugin geschlossen: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.so.

Plugin geschlossen: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmikmod.so.

Plugin geschlossen: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so.

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

Sieht so aus, als ob die avisynth.dll fehlt. Im Ordner ist sie wirklich nicht. Im Internet finde ich sie nach langem suchen auch nicht. Das einzige, was ich finde ist die Datei Avisynth_256.exe, in der die dll drin sein soll, nur ist es eine exe, und unzip avi* funktioniert nicht.

Wie schon gesagt, die Methode mit ddnet.so funktioniert nicht, da es die rpm nicht mehr gibt. Ausserdem habe ich mein mplayer ebuild ein bisschen geändert, so dass er die codecs nicht im realplayer Verzeichnis sucht, sondern eben in /usr/lib/win32. INstalliert habe ich wein32codec auch schon. Nur es fehlt anscheinend ja die avisynth.dll.

Obwohl, nach der Fehlermeldung macht er ja noch weiter, sucht er dann doch nicht nach der Avisynth, sondern nach diesem Xmms plugin ?

Edit: So langsam blick ich auch nicht mehr durch. Die dnet.so.6.0 habe ich wie beschrieben in das RealPlayer verzeichnis kopiert. Nur die ddnt.so oder wie die hieß habe ich nicht, obwohl ich win32codecs installiert habe. Aber eigentlich dürfte das ja nicht das Problem sein. Wie gesagt habe ich mein Ebuild verändert. Ich habe eine ältere MplayPlug-in version installiert, ich update grad, allerdings geht es ja auch mit dem normalen MPlayer nicht

Edit 2: Nun habe ich mir über das MPlayer-Plugin mal die rtsp://-Adresse geholt, vorher habe ich die HTTP://-Adresse genommen, auf die der amazon-Link zeigt. Das hier sagt MPlayer:

```

$ mplayer rtsp://81.52.131.218:554/real.amazon-de.eu2/phononet/B/0/0/0/F/O/Q/H/D/K/01.03.rm?cloakport=80,554,7070

MPlayer 1.0pre8-3.4.6 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium III Katmai/Pentium III Xeon Tanner (Family: 6, Model: 7, Stepping: 3)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen:

93 Audio- & 211 Videocodecs

Spiele rtsp://81.52.131.218:554/real.amazon-de.eu2/phononet/B/0/0/0/F/O/Q/H/D/K/01.03.rm?cloakport=80,554,7070.

STREAM_RTSP, URL: rtsp://81.52.131.218:554/real.amazon-de.eu2/phononet/B/0/0/0/F/O/Q/H/D/K/01.03.rm?cloakport=80,554,7070

Verbinde mit Server 81.52.131.218[81.52.131.218]:554 ...

librtsp: server responds: 'RTSP/1.0 404 Not Found'

rtsp_session: session can not be established.

STREAM_LIVE555, URL: rtsp://81.52.131.218:554/real.amazon-de.eu2/phononet/B/0/0/0/F/O/Q/H/D/K/01.03.rm?cloakport=80,554,7070

Stream not seekable!

Failed to get a SDP description from URL "rtsp://81.52.131.218:554/real.amazon-de.eu2/phononet/B/0/0/0/F/O/Q/H/D/K/01.03.rm?cloakport=80,554,7070": cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 404 Not Found

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> Wie schon gesagt, die Methode mit ddnet.so funktioniert nicht, da es die rpm nicht mehr gibt.

 

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, die beiden Dateien sind Bestandteil des Paketes media-libs/win32codecs, d.h. sie sollten auch auf Deinem System vorhanden sein, sofern Du das Paket installiert hast. Sie liegen dann im Verzeichnis: 	/usr/lib/real/ddnt.so.6.0 und es gibt einen Symlink von /usr/lib/win32/ddnt.so.6.0 -> /usr/lib/real/ddnt.so.6.0

----------

